# Antigua Sailing Week 2013 - pictures/slideshow



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I worked as a volunteer at the Antigua Sailing Week regatta last week and just put together my first (simple) slideshow video of some selected pictures at





(You can view it in high-definition instead of the default low-resolution should you wish, the pictures are at 1280x960 resolution)

For those who'd like to look at the pictures in more detail (perhaps with some text), take a gander at Antigua Sailing Week 2013


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome pictures thanks. I'm glad there are people like you out there willing to volunteer for events like this. Looks like a tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a tough job; on the first day they gave use soft drinks and water but forgot the beer! Luckily, they mended their ways on the days thereafter...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice shots! Looks like everyone was having a great time.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Simply amazing video / slide show and a little bit of Stevie Ray as well. I thoroughly enjoyed the video and have to ask the question...where do volunteers sign up for next year???? And do over the hill Pirates qualify??


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

:laugherlove your taste in music. the boats aint shabby either


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

It was tough choosing which Stevie Ray song fit the pictures and in the end I just chose one of my favorites that showcase his genius with the guitar. I think that the average age and provenance of the Regatta participants means that more would recognize the tune than if I'd added something Caribbean such as Soca or (overplayed) Reggae from Mr. Marley.

TropicCat - the two qualifications for a volunteer are (a) don't suffer from terrible seasickness and (b) be there and not on a raceboat.

Item (b) is tough since a lot of the time anyone who can sail is actively pursued in the bars in order to complete crews on the raceboat. So another option is to fly out and join a raceboat...


----------

